# [msz]



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

qui veux faire partie de la [MSZ] ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2005)

ben ça dépend _ça dépasse_


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

pouf pouf presque ça  
_mais pas ça quand même  _


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> qui veux faire partie de la [MSZ] ?


La *M*esse du *S*oir du *Z*eudi*  

*J'ai un cheveu sur le clavier présentement...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> qui veux faire partie de la [MSZ] ?




*la quoi ?*
le cercle ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Encore un traquenard pour les suisses ? une frange radicale du CCS ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Moi, je sais ce que veut dire [MSZ]


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Encore un traquenard pour les suisses ? une frange radicale du CCS ?


c'est quoi le lien avec le CSS ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Comité Contre les Suisses, un organe tristement célèbre...


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Encore un traquenard pour les suisses ? une frange radicale du CCS ?


bah le ccs est un erzats du fameux ccc  :love:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> La *M*esse du *S*oir du *Z*eudi*
> 
> *J'ai un cheveu sur le clavier présentement...


sé pas sa  



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je sais ce que veut dire [MSZ]


'tain  chuut c'est hyper mega secret      (et  re combo)


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Tu parles de ça


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de ça


non pas ça , remarque cela  me fait penser à une marque de motos les mz 
le lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non pas ça , remarque cela me fait penser à une marque de motos je crois c'etait des *mgz* non ?  faut que je google ça


 
ca me fait plutot penser a intel, moi, ca . 


edit : oups le rosé d'hier est encore actif ... autant pour moi .. la boulette  (mhz est pas mgz)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> (et  re combo)



ben la je ne vois vraiment pas  :rose: 

oui, oui je sais , c'est pas mon probleme !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> qui veux faire partie de la [MSZ] ?



pourquoi tu veux qu'on adhère aux Mégas Supers Zonards ?


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben la je ne vois vraiment pas  :rose:
> 
> oui, oui je sais , c'est pas mon probleme !!!


c'est rapport a num 41 celui de vezoul qui fait toujours des combos comme celui ci   



			
				dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ca me fait plutot penser a intel, moi, ca .


ah non intel c'est à leixlip


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sé pas sa
> 
> 
> 'tain  chuut c'est hyper mega secret      (et  re combo)



Ben je sais : c'est pour çà que je n'ai pas dit que que c'est mais seulement que je le sais   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Mais qu'est-ce donc?
Un clan secret?
Un cercle dans le cercle? 
Un cercle ouvert à tous? 
OU alors, juste une blague?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Les deux


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juillet 2005)

j'ai trouvé .. *M*odérateur *S*ans *Z*ervelle .. 
ok, ok, ok, j'y retourne ...


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce donc?


il y en a qui savent mais il doivent pas le dire   


> Un clan secret?


non c'est ouvert a tous et toutes, enfin il y a quand même des conditions, mais pas trop 


> Un cercle dans le cercle?


non   


> Un cercle ouvert à tous?


vouiiiiiiiiiiii   


> OU alors, juste une blague?


je suis toujours serieux moÂ    (et re combo)


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé .. *M*odérateur *S*ans *Z*ervelle ..
> ok, ok, ok, j'y retourne ...





			
				le rouge disco  a dit:
			
		

> Que pensez-vous du message de dumbop84 ?
> 
> Dégage un bon feeling
> *Dégage un mauvais karma*
> Vos commentaires sur ce message (n'abusez pas de cette fonction ! votre avis doit être motivé : l'utilisateur concerné a connaissance de votre vote):



je vais le faire, je vais le faire       (et re combo)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Arretez de poser des questions voyons, inscrivez-vous !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de poser des questions voyons, inscrivez-vous !!!


faut d'abord savoir ou les pieds vont aller ...



> je vais le faire, je vais le faire    (et re combo)


YESS, j'y ai pas eu droit ..


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Tain zetes lent à la détente jouesque ma parole


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arretez de poser des questions voyons, inscrivez-vous !!!


par exemple supermoquette ne peux pas rentrer dans la MSZ, non non il ne peux pas   

non pas que je ne veuille pas, attention loin de moi tout austracisme de quelque nature que ce soit, même si la mienne (de nature faut suivre  ) aurais d'autres tendances mais bon passons, ou en etais je avant d'être grossièrement interompu par moi même ?
ah oui donc, pouf pouf, supermoquette ne peux pas y pretendre  :rose: mais c'est pas sa faute, c'est la nature qui veux ça     (et re combo)

mais sinon (si oui aussi remarque) tout le monde est le bienvenue il suffit de ....


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ..., inscrivez-vous !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par exemple supermoquette ne peux pas rentrer dans la MSZ, non non il ne peux pas
> 
> non pas que je ne veuille pas, attention loin de moi tout austracisme de quelque nature que ce soit, même si la mienne (de nature faut suivre  ) aurais d'autres tendances mais bon passons, ou en etais je avant d'être grossièrement interompu par moi même ?
> ah oui donc, pouf pouf, supermoquette ne peux pas y pretendre :rose: mais c'est pas sa faute, c'est la nature qui veux ça    (et re combo)
> ...


 
'tain ton message a été tronqué ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

*Après le cercle*
La MSZ

y'a comme une effluve de boycott dans l'air...


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Vu que je sais toujours pas ce que veut dire [MGZ]  Je risque pas de trouver ce que veut dire [MSZ]


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par exemple supermoquette ne peux pas rentrer dans la MSZ, non non il ne peux pas


Je risque 10 ans de ban si je postule de toute manière


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vu que je sais toujours pas ce que veut dire [MGZ]  Je risque pas de trouver ce que veut dire [MSZ]


je revendique une complètte séparation entre la MSZ et la MGZ      (et re combo) bien que certains liens puissent établis du quel de l'origine de la première vis a vis du quel que j'ai causé d'abord, mais que comme je l'ai dit bien clairement non non il n'y a pas de liens     ( et re encore combo )


----------



## derennes (1 Juillet 2005)

les ravages du da vinci code....tout le monde veut y aller de sa petite organisation secrete.
trop fous les gens!


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par exemple supermoquette ne peux pas rentrer dans la MSZ, non non il ne peux pas
> 
> non pas que je ne veuille pas, attention loin de moi tout austracisme de quelque nature que ce soit, même si la mienne (de nature faut suivre  ) aurais d'autres tendances mais bon passons, ou en etais je avant d'être grossièrement interompu par moi même ?
> ah oui donc, pouf pouf, supermoquette ne peux pas y pretendre  :rose: mais c'est pas sa faute, c'est la nature qui veux ça     (et re combo)
> ...


J'ai trouvé le Club des "*M*ecs *S*ans *Z*ézette"  :rose: 

Supermoquette si tu m'entends regarde pas...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vu que je sais toujours pas ce que veut dire [MGZ]  Je risque pas de trouver ce que veut dire [MSZ]



[MGZ] = Mac Game Zone    :love:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> les ravages du da vinci code....tout le monde veut y aller de sa petite organisation secrete.
> trop fous les gens!


non non non mÔssieur je me lève et me surge !
la msz existait  bien avant que la autre organisation quon dit avant elle existe, et la msz au sujet duquel j'ai ecrit est libre de droit, c'est juste que supermoquette quil peux pas y adherer il faut quand même que vous le sachiasses (et pas que dans la colle  ) mais que c'est pas la volonté des gens que de pas de faire adherer mais que la vie des fois c'est open des particules  libres dans l'air comme ça quoi,  tu vois quoi :bebe:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par exemple supermoquette ne peux pas rentrer dans la MSZ, non non il ne peux pas



Moi non par exemple  :rateau: parce que... enfin, Nass sait pkoi    :love:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> [MGZ] = Mac Game Zone    :love:


je dirais même [MGZ]   



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Moi non par exemple  :rateau:  parce que... enfin, Nass sait pkoi    :love:


vi pareil que la moquette le trooper y peux pas, c'est pas qui veux pas mais comme que je l'ai dit plus haut clairement pourtant que je l'ai énnoncé (et pas aux dés) y peux pas parce que c'est dans sa nature :bebe:    (et re combo)


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

pourquoi personne s'inscrit


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

[MSZ] = Mac sex zone

celà designe la petite feuille au dessus de la pomme.
Si tu la caresse longuement, amoureusement et selon une technique ancestrale, ton mac fini par zapper sa P-Ram


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon, au début ça doit être soit Mac soit Modérateur
Après, j'sais pô...  
Et à la fin, c'est la zone


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Ca a un rapport avec
- Les lettres de notre pseudo
- Une de nos qualité physique
- Notre date d'incription
- Notre nombre de posts
- Notre nombre de coup de boules
- Notre année de naissance (ah non ça tu as dit non  )


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Bon, au début ça doit être soit Mac soit Modérateur
> Après, j'sais pô...
> Et à la fin, c'est la zone


viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Bon, au début ça doit être soit Mac soit Modérateur
> Après, j'sais pô...
> Et à la fin, c'est la zone



C'est un bon début Mac ou Modérateur, hein Naas ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Et Zone, c'est aussi une bonne fin 

Alors, qui trouve le "S" (non, Grug, ce n'est pas Sex  )


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca a un rapport avec
> - Les lettres de notre pseudo
> - Une de nos qualité physique
> - Notre date d'incription
> ...


non a ... tout   quoi que.. attends .. non benh finalement non :bebe:     (et re combo)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

MMmmmh "suspicious" ??:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

*M*angez *S*ans *Z*el

C'est pour la rétention d'eau...


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bon début Mac ou Modérateur, hein Naas ?


on s'approche   la fin aussi est une bonne fin en soi :bebe:   (et re combo)


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon est ce que moi je pourais y rentrer???


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

moi, je dis oui, on verra bien... 









Mac Sans Zob?   Non, ça doit pas être ça...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on s'approche


euh.. macradiateur un nouvel hybride??       Toujours pas, nan, bon !!


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon est ce que moi je pourais y rentrer???


deux secondes je me renseigne


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

La Mac Sexy Zone   :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et Zone, c'est aussi une bonne fin
> Alors, qui trouve le "S" (non, Grug, ce n'est pas Sex  )





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi personne s'inscrit




et on s'etonne


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Alors pour le *s*   
EURÊKA!
*S* ERCLE
c'était évident


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi personne s'inscrit




Où, pourquoi et comment ...?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé le Club des "*M*ecs *S*ans *Z*ézette" :rose:
> 
> Supermoquette si tu m'entends regarde pas...


 
Ou plutot : "MacAddict Sans Zezette"  
C'est le cercle que les Filles attendent depuis longtemps


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> deux secondes je me renseigne



:affraid: :affraid: 

Tu te renseignes auprés de qui  :affraid:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

par moi même a dit:
			
		

> Nexka a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je n'arrive pas a savoir alors ...
viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je n'arrive pas a savoir alors ...
> viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Demande moi, je te dirais


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

inscrivez-vous sinon vous allez faire de la peine a naas


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

bon là je fais un pause thé, je vous laisse un moment, le trooper peux prendre le relais


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Donne nous des indices Naas... Une condition sine qua none... Je peux m'inscrire moi?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon là je fais un pause thé, je vous laisse un moment, le trooper peux prendre le relais


Moi j'crois que je vais abandonner... Un indice pour le "s", pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

inscris-toi anna, et s'ils t'embêtent appelle moi ! je leur mettrai une fessée ! :love:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> inscrivez-vous sinon vous allez faire de la peine a naas


le pire c'est que tous les membres le sont déjà sans le savoir, c'est quelque peu des roues tant   
bon je pause


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Macuser Sans Zamis ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> inscris-toi anna, et s'ils t'embêtent appelle moi ! je leur mettrai une fessée ! :love:


MMMMMMMMMMMMH! une fessée, et par SM en plus


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> inscris-toi anna, et s'ils t'embêtent appelle moi ! je leur mettrai une fessée ! :love:


Mon ange gardien est là...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Mon ange gardien est là...


Gardien peut-être, mais ange, j'en doute


----------



## z-moon (1 Juillet 2005)

:sleep:  *M*ac *S*ieste *Z*one ? et oui, c'est l'été!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

*Un grand grand merci à Naas*
pour ressusciter sous une forme macgéenne ce grand et fabuleux jeu, qui fit en son temps vibrer la France, qu'est le Schmilbli©k


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un grand grand merci à Naas*
> pour ressusciter sous une forme macgéenne ce grand et fabuleux jeu, qui fit en son temps vibrer la France, qu'est le Schmilbli©k


 

Mac Schmilblick Zone !


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon ça m'enerve 

Je vous préviens, si vous me dites pas ce que c'est  Bah je retiens ma respiration  ... Jusqu'a ce que vous me dites ce que c'est!!! :boude: :boude:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Mac Schmilblick Zone !



Notes, c'est toujours mieux que de tirlipoter en rond dans le cercle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi personne s'inscrit




et pourquoi donc je devrai m'inscrire?   
où est mon interet a le faire  ?

envoie moi un mp bien detaillé , et surtout 
*Ton âme doit être pure, pour prétendre que je te rejoins*


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Mac Schmilblick Zone !


paaaaaaaaaas loin du tout   



			
				z-moon a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  *M*ac *S*ieste *Z*one ? et oui, c'est l'été!


c'est  pas con comme idée mais non c'est pas ça    (pourtant quand même c'est pas con   )



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi donc je devrai m'inscrire?
> où est mon interet a ke faire  ?
> 
> envoie moi un mp bien detaillé , et surtout
> *Ton âme doit être pure, pour prétendre que je te rejoins*


c'est comme tu veux robertav 
aucun interet, aucun de toute façon si tu en es tu en es déjà c'est juste que tu ne le sais pas :bebe:  

et non pas de MP ou de trucs sous la table, tout en public au grand jour  


et puis cela n'a rien a vori avec l'ame c'est avec le matos


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

bon alors ce S vous me le trouvez ? 
_(je vais manger je reviens  )_


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon alors ce S vous me le trouvez ?
> _(je vais manger je reviens  )_



Mac Secret Zone?
Mac Secte Zone?  :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Mac Sport Zone 

Non, ca ne peut pas etre ça...


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

nanh


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Sinon, on pourrait lancer le MFG, Le Mac Flood Zone, ca marcherait bien...


----------



## z-moon (1 Juillet 2005)

alors euh... *M*ac *S*ch(quelque chose) *Z*one

donc :

Mac Schuss Zone ?
ou
Mac Schweiss Zone ?
ou
Mac Schaffausen Zone ?
ou
Mac Schoupa Schoups Zone ?
ou
Mac Schtoumpf Zone ^^?
ou
Mac Sché pas çà du tout Zone ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, on pourrait lancer le MFG, Le Mac Flood Zone, ca marcherait bien...



Bien ... Pourquoi pas, mais longtemps, là, j'crois pas !


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2005)

Ma Super Zone
Ma Supermoquette Zone

.... pas loin de sieste tu dis...... Mac Soûlard Zone....


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bien ... Pourquoi pas, mais longtemps, là, j'crois pas !


 
Ce serait une météorite...
Tres voyants et lumineux, mais furtif dans le temps...  
Le plus long serait d'attendre entre les bans...


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Ma Super Zone
> Ma Supermoquette Zone
> 
> .... pas loin de sieste tu dis...... Mac Soûlard Zone....


Mac Soiffard zone


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nanh



J'ai de plus en plus le sentiment que tu veux qu'on t'achètes ta [MSZ] chat en poche !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et non pas de MP ou de trucs sous la table, tout en public au grand jour





okkiiiiiii     cela me conviens tartaitement      


donc MSZ

madames
sans 
zizi


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2005)

pour rassembler toutes les brebis égarées, à savoir les Macusers Sans Zone !!! ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okkiiiiiii     cela me conviens tartaitement



Dis carrément que ça te fait tartir ! 




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc MSZ
> 
> madames
> sans
> zizi



Rhooo Robertav ! Et la charte ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo Robertav ! Et la charte ?




est que c'est ma fôte si Pierre Perret est mon parrain ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'est ma fôte si Pierre Perret est mon parrain ?



Ah, alors, si c'est Pierrot, c'est différent :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okkiiiiiii     cela me conviens tartaitement
> 
> 
> donc MSZ
> ...


une club de célibatrices ?????


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon ben je postule... pour voir...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je postule... pour voir...




t'es fou ???????       

tu ne sais meme pas a quelle secte on a a faire !!


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Mac Soupalognonécrouton Zone???


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Mac Sépourojourduioupourdemain Zone???


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Macgé Sans Zone (encore un truc de militant   )


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon beh moi, puisque tout le monde s'en fiche :mouais: J'ai respiré finalement.... 

 


Mac suze cassis zone ??


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon beh moi, puisque tout le monde s'en fiche :mouais: J'ai respiré finalement....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pff t'as pas de face


----------



## z-moon (1 Juillet 2005)

*M*ac *S*tarAcadémie.com _(Oh mon dieu! NON :affraid: )_ *Z*one


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon beh moi, puisque tout le monde s'en fiche :mouais: J'ai respiré finalement....



Wouaouh! Tu as tenu tout ce temps??? épatant...


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Mac Saucisse zone ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Mac Sot l'y laisse zone


----------



## benjamin (1 Juillet 2005)

En connaissance de cause, j'y mets un "Switch".    (combo, aussi)


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

*M*ac *S*arkosy *Z*one


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En connaissance de cause, j'y mets un "Switch".    (combo, aussi)


 
Celui ci semble probable  (combo aussi  )


----------



## z-moon (1 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *M*ac *S*arkosy *Z*one


:affraid: OH MON DIEU ! NOOOON !! :sick:


----------



## Xman (1 Juillet 2005)

*M*ac*S*witch*Z*one  Warum?

car *M*a *S*oeur ne *Z*one pas


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

*M*ac *S*tayin'Alive *Z*one  :style:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En connaissance de cause, j'y mets un "Switch".    (combo, aussi)



And the winner is........

*benjaminnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is........
> 
> *benjaminnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*



C'est pas Naas qui est sensé annoncer le winner??


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon je suis super mega degouté j'avais fait un message de plus de 20 lignes en citant toutes et tous et firefox vient de planter  
c'est un truc a relancer le fil des râleurs ça 

bon je vous refais plus courte, desolé  

vous m'avez faire bien rire :bebe: et votre imaginatiton est bien plus grande que la mienne :rose: il y a des idées a revendre dans ce fil   

[je vous la fait a l'americaine  comme dans ma boite]
donc rappelons que tout ceci n'aurait pas été possible sans ceci  un grand merci au trooper d'elite sans lequel donc cette grande aventure humaine n'aurais pu être possible, gkatarm tu restera a jamais dans nos coeurs

un merci tout aussi special pour nos amis de la [MGZ] car après tout c'est là que tout a commencé un jour ensoleillé sous un saul pas si pleureur
[mode americain  off parce que la c'est bon je crois on a compris ]

dooooonc:

C'est la *M*ac *S*witch *Z*one 
c'est une zone ou  dès que tu entre avec ton pc, c'est trop tard tu ressort avec un mac 
et les deux boss de fin de tableau sont IMBATABLES ils te flinguent ton portefeuille à tout les coups :rateau:
_ 
(comme je trouvais que la mgz c'etait rigolo j'ai fait un truc ressemblant  ) désolé _

donc tous les switchers peuvent et sont des membres de la [MSZ]  (hop re combo)

au fait pour rajouter [MSZ] il suffit d'aller dans son profil et de le changer mais là je crois il faut payer pour ça    (et re combo)


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Naas qui est sensé annoncer le winner??


on s'en fout ça c'est pas important     (et re combo)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

gkatarn est mort ?


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

toi tu n'a jamais assisté a un réunion avec des ricains ils font ça a chaque fois :bebe:   (et re combo)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] powa


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on s'en fout ça c'est pas important     (et re combo)


Bon bon ok... c'est juste que j'étais paumée moi... Je ne savais plus qui croire...


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

benjamin le pendu de vb ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gkatarn est mort ?



Pas avant que je sois admis au Cercle    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> [je vous la fait a l'americaine  comme dans ma boite]
> donc rappelons que tout ceci n'aurait pas été possible sans ceci  un grand merci au trooper d'elite sans lequel donc cette grande aventure humaine n'aurais pu être possible, gkatarn tu restera a jamais dans nos coeurs
> 
> un merci tout aussi special pour nos amis de la [MGZ] car après tout c'est là que tout a commencé un jour ensoleillé sous un saul pas si pleureur
> [mode americain  off parce que la c'est bon je crois on a compris ]



Euh, Naas çà va finir par se voir que tu en fais trop  :rateau:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

quand tu le fais à l'americaine tu le fais pas a moitié ou alors tu es un fromage qui pue :rateau:  ( et re-combo)


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2005)

Ben, malgré mon job de Trooper, je viens des fromages qui puent, mais qui puent vraiment


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Mais pourquoi il peut pas y rentrer SM alors???  
Et Gkartan??? 


Euh c'est quoi switch au fait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai jamais switché, je suis né sur mac en quelque sorte  
Quelle fierté


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi il peut pas y rentrer SM alors???
> Et Gkartan???
> 
> 
> Euh c'est quoi switch au fait


Benjamin a été clair : celui qui trahi le cercle prend 10 ans de ban  24h ça passe bien, dix ans moins


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi il peut pas y rentrer SM alors???
> Et Gkartan???


parce que comme Urbain


			
				Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai jamais switché, je suis né sur mac en quelque sorte
> Quelle fierté





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est quoi switch au fait


oinnnhhhhh trop pinjuste comme question oinnnnnnng :bebe:  :casse:  :sick:
*Forums conseils**

Switch et conseils d'achats (18 visiteur(s))
Vous passez du PC au Mac. Que faut-il choisir selon ses besoins ? Où acheter et à quel prix ? Comment trouver de l'aide ou un dépannage ?*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

désolé, naas:



			
				Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai jamais switché, je suis né sur mac en quelque sorte
> Quelle fierté



tout pareil


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> parce que comme Urbain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon??? A ben oui alors je peux rentrer dans le MSZ  J'ai eut une erreur de parcours... :rose:  Entre le Macplus et l'iBook   
Je suis une ultra switcheuse :love:


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

c'est facile alors tu vas dans ton profil et tu rajoute [MSZ] pas plus compliqué que ça


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Aller d'accord, pour te faire plaisir


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin a été clair : celui qui trahi le cercle prend 10 ans de ban  24h ça passe bien, dix ans moins


 tout ça pour rejondre un clan d'amateur de petit boitiers qui permettent de passer d'un truc à un autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour rejondre un clan d'amateur de petit boitiers qui permettent de passer d'un truc à un autre



Toi, occupes toi de tourner en ©ercle dans ton bocal, d'abord !


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour rejondre un clan d'amateur de petit boitiers qui permettent de passer d'un truc à un autre


toi le poisscail tu vas passer dans un autre boitier qui va te faire ressortir tout carré et pané :affraid: :bebe:


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> toi le poisscail tu vas passer dans un autre boitier qui va te faire ressortir tout carré et pané :affraid: :bebe:


Ouais et si t'es pas gentil, on t'arrose de jus de citron!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, occupes toi de tourner en ©ercle dans ton bocal, d'abord !





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> toi le poisscail tu vas passer dans un autre boitier qui va te faire ressortir tout carré et pané :affraid: :bebe:





			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et si t'es pas gentil, on t'arrose de jus de citron!



On note une certaine continuité dans l'idée générale  :rateau:


----------

